# Meet-up east of the Pennines.



## longdog (Aug 11, 2005)

Motivated purely by the fact that the trains from Sheffield to Hull stop running at the ludicrously early time of 9:15 (and take two hours to get to Hull FFS   ) which means a Manc train at about 8pm. I was wondering if anyone fancied a daytime / early evening piss-up in Leeds at some point in the future.

At least that would mean leaving Leeds at a much more civilised 10:20

Anyone?


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2005)

*watches thread*


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm up for a few drinkies in Leeds.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 12, 2005)

Ill meet up in Leeds for Beers prefarrably week end though


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 12, 2005)

There is unity day   in hyde park leeds tomorrow if people fancy it


----------



## Spion (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'm up for a Leeds drink. Let's sort a date out


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 12, 2005)

As long as I can get a babysitter why not (she's off on holiday this week tho so that's out)


----------



## Spion (Aug 12, 2005)

How about a Thurs? It saves busting peoples' weekend plans etc. I can do next Thu but not the one after. Anyone got a venue in mind? I'm not a Leeds expert so if any of you real locals could suggest a place, carry on. I'd prefer somewhere that sells real beer tho. I quite like the Victoria on Gt George St


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 12, 2005)

Um not sure about Thurs... babysitter on hols. Could ask sis tho but not sure.


----------



## boha (Aug 12, 2005)

definitely up for a drink in leeds. week or weekend, either is good.


----------



## longdog (Aug 13, 2005)

I was thinking later on in the year cos I'm a bit tied up for the next 3 or 4 weekends.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 13, 2005)

This sounds tempting, there's a nice shopping centre in Leeds.
Can I stay at your place Longdoggy?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 13, 2005)

Hum. Come the school term Thursdays (days!) are a good slot for me... anyone else????


----------



## boha (Aug 13, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Hum. Come the school term Thursdays (days!) are a good slot for me... anyone else????



thursdays are good. flexi time is a wonderful thing


----------



## longdog (Aug 13, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> This sounds tempting, there's a nice shopping centre in Leeds.
> Can I stay at your place Longdoggy?



I don't see why not


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 16, 2005)

Am definitely up for this, but I do sing in sheffield on tues, thurs and fri evenings til 6.30 and twice on sundays (starting from the 2nd week of september) so my availability will kinda depend on that . . . a early start session on a saturday would be best for me, but a thurs evening should be ok . . .

saaam


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 16, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Hum. Come the school term Thursdays (days!) are a good slot for me... anyone else????



Thursdays or saturady generally good


----------



## Spion (Aug 16, 2005)

Someone needs to start trying some dates out . . . 

OK, some Thursdays:
1 Sept
8 Sept
15 Sept
22 Sept

All these are good for me

And then we need a venue. I'll say meet at the Victoria on Gt George St (a pub, good real beer), but other suggestions most welcome. 

Once we've come to some sort of agreement we'll post up a meet thread


----------



## chio (Aug 16, 2005)

I could. I've got quite a few relatives in W Yorks so somewhere to stay isn't a problem for me


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 17, 2005)

Would be up for meeting any of you cats if your ever in Liverpool


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 17, 2005)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Would be up for meeting any of you cats if your ever in Liverpool



east of the pennines


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 17, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> Someone needs to start trying some dates out . . .
> 
> OK, some Thursdays:
> 1 Sept
> ...



1 or 8 good for me ill rouse the other leeds urbanites who dont know

15,22 im on hols   so cant make it


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 17, 2005)

why have i only just seen this thread.
dam you my ignorant eyes...


i'll come - i love pints


----------



## bfg (Aug 18, 2005)

I knowits not strictly a thursday, but i'll be in leeds for the carribean carnival next weekend if thats any good for any1?


----------

